# Give me your peach recipes for canning



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Hi I want to do something different with my peaches besides peaches, preserves or butter. What do you do? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm real partial to peach salsa.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Zong, Im glad you said that. I was just surfing and looking at peach salsas. I think I will give them a try.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

peach sauce - like applesauce, except made with peaches.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Peach Sauce sounds divine. I think I will give that a try as well. Thanks.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I also use late season peaches, or save some in the freezer, and make a peach-applesauce, which is also yummy.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I make Peach BBQ sauce from the Ball book - it is out of this world! We put it over a block of cream cheese and serve with crackers - YUM!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have made that same peach BBQ sauce recipe from Ball and it is WONDERFUL! Other ideas- drunken peaches and I second the idea of peach salsa. How about peach pie filling?


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to make spiced peaches and the BBB has a lot of recipes for peaches


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks to everyone great ideas!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Peach honey. It's nothing but crushed peaches and sugar. On a biscuit in January, it tastes like sunshine.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I do poached peaches in oj with ginger, then can. Is great heated up over ice cream .


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

oh gosh, now my mouth is watering. I thought I was DONE canning peaches. (yay!) Now I see I need to get some more.

There are some heavenly recipes here:

Cherries are in season now. I made some Blushing Peach Jam with peaches and cherries. Also made the Peach Vanilla Jam and some tropical jam with peaches, cherries, coconut, and a little banana. 

Good jams are expensive in the store and we went through a ton of it last year making school lunches for my first grader. So I made 115 jars of jam this summer to get us through the upcoming year. Today she tells me she doesn't like peanut butter and jelly anymore, this year she likes turkey sandwiches or tuna fish. sigh...


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

My favorite is the ill-titled "Golden Nectar"

12 cups sliced peaches
6 cups cubed cantaloup
7 cups orange juice
1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup white vinegar
1 1/2 cups honey

Cook peaches and cantaloup till soft, puree in blender. Add all other ingredients. Bring to boil. Fill jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process in water bath canner for fifteen minutes. 

Delicious!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yummy!


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Double yummy!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't forget "Pickled Peaches"! They are yummy too!


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

mesa123 said:


> My favorite is the ill-titled "Golden Nectar"
> 
> 12 cups sliced peaches
> 6 cups cubed cantaloup
> ...



Sorry, I posted that from memory and had a few mistakes. Here is the real recipe. There is no vinegar in the recipe. The other corrections are in bold.

*8 cups* sliced peaches
6 cups cubed cantaloup
7 cups orange juice
1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 cups honey

Cook peaches and cantaloup in *1 quart of water* until soft, puree in blender. Add all other ingredients. Bring to boil. Fill jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process *pints and quarts* in water bath canner for *twenty* minutes.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How much does this make?


----------

